# Mishka the "Little Bear"



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Here is little Mishka at 3 days old


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mishka at 9 days old


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

How sweet! Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Sweet little Mishka @ 10 days old


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mishka


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mishka - 12 days old. Eyes are opening


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Tired puppy on the floor


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a sweetie.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> What a sweetie.


Thanks! She's very cute. :smile2:


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

She can be cuddly sometimes


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Unbearable cuteness!

Don't you love the grunting squeaking noises baby puppies make and the sweet way they smell?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful pup! !!!! My two year old nephews call my gsds - meckha - bear in Bulgarian- I just thought this was so cute!


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Unbearable cuteness!
> 
> Don't you love the grunting squeaking noises baby puppies make and the sweet way they smell?


The grunting is definitely cute, and the way they sound when they grunt while yawning. And sometimes they talk while eating/drinking, like they have a rhythm going.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> Beautiful pup! !!!! My two year old nephews call my gsds - meckha - bear in Bulgarian- I just thought this was so cute!


Well they DO look like little bears sometimes :smile2:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

wolfebergk9 said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful pup! !!!! My two year old nephews call my gsds - meckha - bear in Bulgarian- I just thought this was so cute!
> ...


They sure do. I liked that the kids so that to!


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

"Little bear" getting some walking in.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

A couple of days shy of 3 weeks old.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mishka @ 3 1/2 weeks old


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mishka - 4 weeks old - looking very cute


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mishka @ 5 weeks old


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

The "Little Bear" at 6 weeks old


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Here is the "little bear" at 8 weeks old.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Too cute. Love the black bear cubs


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Fluffy cuteness - Mishka the black German Shepherd


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mishka the black German Shepherd pup at 10 weeks old


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Absolutely adorable!!:wub:


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mishka - around 3 months old and going through the funny ear phase


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mishka the "Little Bear" at 5 1/2 months old.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mishka, AKA Little Bear, at 6 months old


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

She is a gorgeous animal! What's difficult for me is believing that she's 6 months old already!


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mishka "Bear Bear" at 7 1/2 months old


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mishka the black long coat GSD at 10 1/2 months old


----------



## DieselsMommy (Dec 10, 2018)

Beautiful❤


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Wow!!

Can't fit in the palm of your hand anymore, that's for sure!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

She was such a cute, bear like cub...but, OMG, what a beautiful animal she's grown up to be, WOW!


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Here is Miss Mishka the black long haired GSD, now at almost 15 months old.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

She looks awesome!


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you! She's starting to fill out a lot


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Great name. But mine isn't one of my GSDs. He's one of my Siberian Cats. This is my Mishka.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

crittersitter said:


> Great name. But mine isn't one of my GSDs. He's one of my Siberian Cats. This is my Mishka.


He's very majestic! Love his long hair :smile2:


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mishka "Bear Bear", 15 months old


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2019)

She's stunning!!


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Kayla Wacker said:


> She's stunning!!


Thank you!


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mishka the black long coat German Shepherd at 16 months old.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

She is to die for! You’re making me coat envious. My black has a stock coat.


----------



## Carol Kadia (Jul 8, 2019)

I've so enjoyed seeing Mishka growing up. It's so makes me want to get a GS puppy ! But I have my hands full with my rescue Kadia. Thank you so much for posting the photos.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Here is Miss Mishka the black long coat German Shepherd, now 16 1/2 months old.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Without question she's a beauty, but what is her temperment like? Strong drives? Balanced? What, if anything, are you doing with her in terms of training or trialing? Just curious...


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Training for akc scent work and conformation at this time. She's balanced, medium drive with a nice off switch.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mishka, 17 months old


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mishka doing AKC FAST CAT


----------



## CarlMax (Sep 11, 2019)

Carol Kadia said:


> I've so enjoyed seeing Mishka growing up. It so makes me want to get a GS puppy! But I have my hands full with my rescue Kadia. Thank you so much for posting the photos.


Cuutttteeee


----------



## katrinajoe (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi Guys...Very nice thread...These are very beautiful dogs. I am pet lover and I will recommend this thread to my all friends..


----------

